# Possible to install ROM w/ WIFI only?



## mhb1638 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm currently deployed and I use my phone with WiFi only....I was wondering if I could update my phones ROM w/o actually having service or will that not work? I'm currently using Synergy's older ROM but the WiFi/SIM refresh rates here are killing me. Not to mention double galleries and double camera APKs in the ROM. So, if i can update that be great. Thanks!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

mhb1638 said:


> I'm currently deployed and I use my phone with WiFi only....I was wondering if I could update my phones ROM w/o actually having service or will that not work? I'm currently using Synergy's older ROM but the WiFi/SIM refresh rates here are killing me. Not to mention double galleries and double camera APKs in the ROM. So, if i can update that be great. Thanks!


I don't see why having service would matter. The only time that could potentially cause issues is updating the radio, but ROMs do not include a radio. You should be fine to find ROMs and flash away, I have a couple old Android phones laying around I use as wifi devices nowadays with no service and there's never any problem with them at all.


----------



## mhb1638 (Dec 7, 2011)

Alright, guess I can try it. My ROM is 3 months old lol...killing me and I was scared the phone wouldn't update properly with no service.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Having cell service only matters if you want OTAs, no other reason.


----------

